# Advice on guitar purchase.....



## Dub (Nov 14, 2013)

My 14 year old has expressed a desire to get into taking guitar lessons....and I have to admit that it is something that I regret not doing myself when I was his age.

I'm hoping that he can coach me up a little bit and maybe this will develop into a great father-son thing to do.

I see beginner packages with small amp & electric guitars on Guitar Warehouse and Musician's Friend and was wondering if that was the way to go to get him started or would I be better to piece it out and get the specific items separately?

It seems that the $200 package deal would be a good way to get him started and then that could be handed over to his younger cousin one day.


One thing is for certain....with today's available technology:  youtube, DVD instruction, tablature and etc.....it's an easier affair than when I was his age.  I took a couple of lessons but the teacher was real severe and only would accept me if I'd learn to read music.




Anyway...I'm all ears and open for advice.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 14, 2013)

First word of advice, start him out with an acoustic guitar. Your ears will thank you.  Second, you can get a quality acoustic/electric guitar for less than you would think.  I have a Johnson acoustic with a fishman pickup that I got brand new for about $100.  Musicians friend is probably the best place to get one online, but you can always find one that he likes at the local music store and then order it online.  Once he learns the basics on the acoustic and decides to stick with it, then you can get the electric guitar/amp/pedals.  Most of all, encourage him to stick with it.  Music is a very rewarding and enjoyable pastime and studies have shown that kids who are involved in music often excel in academics and other aspects of life.  Plus, the chicks dig it!


----------



## revrandyf (Nov 14, 2013)

My opinion.....start with electric.  An electric is much easier to play and sore fingers discourages a lot of kids.  You can buy a Fender Squier for very good prices and for the money they are great little guitars.  You will need a small practice amp but they are not too expensive either.  Look online (EBay) for some really good buys, especially on the bottom-line stuff.  Good luck.  I've been playing for about 55 years and love every day of it.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

get a junker and when he learns how to tune it and can play Wildwood Flower or whatever the kids are listening to these days, get him on a telecaster.  Acoustic Sigmas are Martin manufactured dreadnaughts but half the price.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 14, 2013)

I would suggest either a lower priced "brand name"electric or a "good brand" low priced acoustic  I've been playing 50+ years and as others have said any guitar that is hard to finger the strings (cheap guitars) will discourage a new player. Many MAJOR brands sell starter guitars.  Guitar Center has several locations in Georgia and offer great starter guitars both electric and acoustic. I suggest getting a experienced player to go with you to assist in picking out a guitar. As far as "electric" brands Fender Squire was suggested and is a great pick I recently bought 2 Epiphones and would rate them with guitars costing 3-4 times their price. Both my grown boys are still playing acoustics that cost under $200  we got at G.C. And I'll shut up with this ----- as much as I avoid credit cards  get a Guitar Center credit card they offer intrest free credit( usually a year) on many purchases so you can get a better instrument and not strain the budget !!!!!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 14, 2013)

revrandyf said:


> My opinion.....start with electric.  An electric is much easier to play and sore fingers discourages a lot of kids.  You can buy a Fender Squier for very good prices and for the money they are great little guitars.  You will need a small practice amp but they are not too expensive either.  Look online (EBay) for some really good buys, especially on the bottom-line stuff.  Good luck.  I've been playing for about 55 years and love every day of it.




I have to disagree.  Thats like saying teach a kid how to use a calculator before teaching long division because it's easier.  Its important to strengthen the fingers and build calluses in the beginning.  If a few sore fingers are going to make or break the kid, he probably wasn't cut out for it to begin with.  That being said, it is important to start with a guitar that has a decent action, not to low not to high, and use lighter strings.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2013)

Start him with an acoustic and it will show really how determined he is and if he will stick to it. That's exactly what my Daddy did with me and I still play today. I'm also proud to say I started with an acoustic and prefer it over electric too.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2013)

Also, if he starts with guitar and wants to try another instrument, by all means let him try it. I play and have guitar, bass, drums, mandolin, and some banjo.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 14, 2013)

I would start with an acoustic. My first was a Washburn acoustic can't remember the model number. Still play it but was given a Martin DXM acoustic/electric from my family as a college grad gift several years ago and the difference is night and day. I agree with some of the other posts, he can play the acoustic anywhere and building those calluses and working through sore fingers is half the battle. He will figure out pretty quick how serious he is about it.


----------



## Dub (Nov 15, 2013)

I really appreciate everyone's insight.  Some great valid points from everyone.

He's wanting an electric and I certainly want to encourage his pursuit of this....so I'm okay with him starting there.

I've found a couple of starter sets at Guitar Center for $250.  I'm posting their manufacturer links though because of better detail:

http://www.fender.com/guitars/strat...fender-frontman-15g-amp-candy-apple-red-120v/


http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Packs/Les-Paul-Performance-Pack.aspx



What do you guys think about these?



There is another Epiphone....an SG type that reminds me of Angus Young's axe.  It looks great.

The Les Paul is showing a scale of 24.75" and the Strat is 25.5".  

I haven't a clue what all that means....not sure if one is "easier" than another.  We both have large hands & long fingers.  


I'm thinking that this is going to be so much fun that I should go ahead and get us both a kit.....the Strat and the Les Paul.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

personally, I like the les paul style Epi.  But as I said, my choice for electric is made by Fender.  I prefer the twang of the Tele over the Stratocast.  I don't think there is  a wrong choice between those two for a starter.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe after you buy one, you could get a guitar playing friend to set it up properly as for as the action and intonation. Something that might come with the purchase at a local store but shouldn't be too hard for a regular player to do.


----------



## Dub (Nov 15, 2013)

David Parker said:


> personally, I like the les paul style Epi.  But as I said, my choice for electric is made by Fender.  I prefer the twang of the Tele over the Stratocast.  I don't think there is  a wrong choice between those two for a starter.



Gotcha.  Thanks.


One of my favorite movies growing up was Crossroads.  I loved that blues sound that Ralph Machio's character was getting out of his Telecaster when he was dueling it out with the demon (Steve Vai).


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 15, 2013)

Elderly Instruments is another company to consider. You might have already looked at their site too.

http://www.elderly.com/fmic/items/SAFHS15.htm


----------



## Dub (Nov 15, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Elderly Instruments is another company to consider. You might have already looked at their site too.
> 
> http://www.elderly.com/fmic/items/SAFHS15.htm



Nope....didn't know about them.  I appreciate the tip.


I'm going to check the local shops first and see what they offer.  I've done a small amount of checking around and like the idea of having both a Strat copy as well as the LP copy.  We'll be able to develop our preferences honestly.  I'm really looking forward to this and wish that I'd acted on  this years ago.


----------



## blues brother (Nov 15, 2013)

Dub, The scale of the neck is just the length of the neck and slight adjustment of the fret locations(I think...I am building a cigar box guitar and this is what I have learned from the net). It does not have any bearing on the skill level... You guys that really know this stuff help me out. I might be giving bad info.
My oldest son learned on his own and I hired a teacher for about 6 months. Good money spent. Might want to check out cigar box guitars...they are really cool. I just wish I could play.


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Dub, The scale of the neck is just the length of the neck and slight adjustment of the fret locations(I think...I am building a cigar box guitar and this is what I have learned from the net). It does not have any bearing on the skill level... You guys that really know this stuff help me out. I might be giving bad info.
> My oldest son learned on his own and I hired a teacher for about 6 months. Good money spent. Might want to check out cigar box guitars...they are really cool. I just wish I could play.



yes, especially the 3 string ones.


----------



## blues brother (Nov 15, 2013)

goob, do you have a CBG? Or build them?
Sorry for the hijack Dub.


----------



## blues brother (Nov 15, 2013)

This a post I made way back when... Burl E made this box.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=551375&highlight=cigar+box+guitar


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 15, 2013)

revrandyf said:


> My opinion.....start with electric.  An electric is much easier to play and sore fingers discourages a lot of kids.  You can buy a Fender Squier for very good prices and for the money they are great little guitars.  You will need a small practice amp but they are not too expensive either.  Look online (EBay) for some really good buys, especially on the bottom-line stuff.  Good luck.  I've been playing for about 55 years and love every day of it.



Agree about electric, especially with a low versus high action. By this I mean the distance from the strings to the fret. Low action means you don't have to press the strings down as hard to avoid fret buzz. A cheap acoustic guitar is very hard to fret. I would say get an amp that has a variety of tones - clean, distortion, etc. Have fun!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 17, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Agree about electric, especially with a low versus high action. By this I mean the distance from the strings to the fret. Low action means you don't have to press the strings down as hard to avoid fret buzz. A cheap acoustic guitar is very hard to fret. I would say get an amp that has a variety of tones - clean, distortion, etc. Have fun!



What about a Digitech RP300 which is a cheap modeling/effects gizmo? Would it help a new player experiment or just get confusing?

What does a new player learn first chords and strums? Can you get DVD lessons or just watch the ones on You tube?


----------



## Dub (Nov 17, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Agree about electric, especially with a low versus high action. By this I mean the distance from the strings to the fret. Low action means you don't have to press the strings down as hard to avoid fret buzz. A cheap acoustic guitar is very hard to fret. I would say get an amp that has a variety of tones - clean, distortion, etc. Have fun!




Agreed.  We went to a local music shop and played around some with some different electrics....mainly Telecasters and copies.   You could really feel the difference heights off the fretboard.





blues brother said:


> Dub, The scale of the neck is just the length of the neck and slight adjustment of the fret locations(I think...I am building a cigar box guitar and this is what I have learned from the net). It does not have any bearing on the skill level... You guys that really know this stuff help me out. I might be giving bad info.
> My oldest son learned on his own and I hired a teacher for about 6 months. Good money spent. Might want to check out cigar box guitars...they are really cool. I just wish I could play.





Cool.  Thanks.




Artfuldodger said:


> Maybe after you buy one, you could get a guitar playing friend to set it up properly as for as the action and intonation. Something that might come with the purchase at a local store but shouldn't be too hard for a regular player to do.




Exactly.  The guy in the shop said he could set up any of them for us.  He advised to get it low and easy to play.  He was very helpful.  

One thing that was wild was the different weights of the various models.  Totally different feel on some of the necks.  I'm very glad that we went in and talked to him.  

There are some great budget amps that blow away those in the packages that I posted earlier.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's my 2 cents from a guy who has been playing guitar for almost 40 years, and used to play professionally on the road for years in many different bands:

DO NOT GET A CHEAP "LEARNER'S" GUITAR. They are unplayable. I couldn't play anything myself that sounded decent on most of these, much less somebody who's just starting. Learning to play a guitar is a long, hard process, and if you can't make some progress, you'll get discouraged and quit quickly. 

Start him out on an electric. They're much easier to finger and play, don't kill your fingers as bad, and you can get a variety of sounds that make it more fun. Simple, easy-to learn barre chords with heavy overdrive sound good, and you feel like you're playing something. 

The Fender package you posted a link to looks good. The Fender Squier series is a decent guitar at a reasonable price. I like Strats and Teles personally. I used to play a $250 Mexican Telecaster on stage when I had $2000 guitars, just because I liked it. Most of the Les Paul Epiphone copies that I've played won't stay in tune, dischord badly down the neck, and just aren't very good quality. Get an amp with overdrive, or an effects unit. Makes it much more interesting. As far as reading music, it's pretty much useless unless you're playing in an orchestra. I can't read music at all, (neither can most professional/famous musicians I know,) but I made a good living playing music for many years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it was B.B. King who was asked if he could read music and he said "not enough to hurt my playing."
I know players get attached to their guitars, but sometimes they might need an upgrade. Check out Tab Benoit's Tele:


----------



## Dub (Nov 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's my 2 cents from a guy who has been playing guitar for almost 40 years, and used to play professionally on the road for years in many different bands:
> 
> DO NOT GET A CHEAP "LEARNER'S" GUITAR. They are unplayable. I couldn't play anything myself that sounded decent on most of these, much less somebody who's just starting. Learning to play a guitar is a long, hard process, and if you can't make some progress, you'll get discouraged and quit quickly.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your valued insight.  You just helped nudge me in the direction I was considering.   I'm going to get him started out right.

One thing that blew me away was the technology contained within today's amps.  The Fender Mustang series really impressed the heck out of us.  Ton's of presets that will make it really fun and easy.  

Thanks again for your help.  





Artfuldodger said:


> I think it was B.B. King who was asked if he could read music and he said "not enough to hurt my playing."
> I know players get attached to their guitars, but sometimes they might need an upgrade. Check out Tab Benoit's Tele:




Lol.   That Telecaster has more mileage on it than my old knees do.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok so lets say you have him outfitted with a decent ax hes getting his fingertips tough but is getting disheartened because he wants to rock. This is where rocksmith comes into play. Rocksmith is a video game that isnt a game its a learning tool that uses the guitar you have bought your son. My son loves his rocksmith and gives rocksmith concerts to us all the time. He has around 50 songs and has mastered many. In my opinion i have seen more improvement from him playing rocksmith than his taking lessons.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 18, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think it was B.B. King who was asked if he could read music and he said "not enough to hurt my playing."
> I know players get attached to their guitars, but sometimes they might need an upgrade. Check out Tab Benoit's Tele:



That tele make look beat up and broke down, but he sure can play the heck out of it!  I saw him this past year and the blind willie blues festival and he put on a heck of a show!


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's my 2 cents from a guy who has been playing guitar for almost 40 years, and used to play professionally on the road for years in many different bands:
> 
> DO NOT GET A CHEAP "LEARNER'S" GUITAR. They are unplayable. I couldn't play anything myself that sounded decent on most of these, much less somebody who's just starting. Learning to play a guitar is a long, hard process, and if you can't make some progress, you'll get discouraged and quit quickly.
> 
> ...




Do you play any acoustic?
Do you really prefer a Mex Telecaster over American?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

guitar porn time.  This is what I bang on.  

Circa 1960's Hofner Galaxie deluxe


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2013)

goob said:


> Do you play any acoustic?
> Do you really prefer a Mex Telecaster over American?



Yep, play acoustic too, I spent several years flat-picking in bluegrass bands before I ever got an electric and started playing other kinds of music. Still love playing both, and I wouldn't trade my old J-50 Gibson for anything. I like my Greg Bennet Samick acoustic/electric, too. As for the Mexicaster, I liked that one a lot. As you well know if you've played much, no two guitars are the same. In general, no, I would not prefer a cheap mexicaster over an old original tele or American standard. I've owned quite a few good Strats, Teles, Les Pauls, Firebirds, Flying Vs, and others, and that particular Mexicaster played and sounded just as good as any of them. It was stolen from me at a gig a few years ago, and I miss it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's my 2 cents from a guy who has been playing guitar for almost 40 years, and used to play professionally on the road for years in many different bands:
> 
> DO NOT GET A CHEAP "LEARNER'S" GUITAR. They are unplayable. I couldn't play anything myself that sounded decent on most of these, much less somebody who's just starting. Learning to play a guitar is a long, hard process, and if you can't make some progress, you'll get discouraged and quit quickly.
> 
> ...



From my experience with my recent purchase of 2  Epiphone guitars  ( ultra 339 and Genesis) they are as good as any Gibson I have owned at a fraction of the cost  -- the Fender Mustang line of amps is great I got a Mustang III and it is FINE  - the Acoustic AG30  and AG60 are  super amps at a good price with a clean  pure sound that can't be beat - I have both  -- as much as I don't like to say this BUT Craigs list has a bunch of used guitars and amps that are as new and at a GREAT price   BUYER BEWARE of scam artists


----------



## Dub (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the ESP brand?









Eddy M. said:


> From my experience with my recent purchase of 2  Epiphone guitars  ( ultra 339 and Genesis) they are as good as any Gibson I have owned at a fraction of the cost  -- the Fender Mustang line of amps is great I got a Mustang III and it is FINE  - the Acoustic AG30  and AG60 are  super amps at a good price with a clean  pure sound that can't be beat - I have both  -- as much as I don't like to say this BUT Craigs list has a bunch of used guitars and amps that are as new and at a GREAT price   BUYER BEWARE of scam artists




I'm leaning heavily towards a Fender Mustang II and a Mustang III for us.

I was really impressed with the versatility of these.


----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay....I'm set up.


I went to my local music shop on Saturday and I'm now set.  Just waiting for the gear to arrive:




Fender Mutang II v2
Fender Mustang III v2
Squier HSS Stratocaster
Epiphone Les Paul Special II



Now I have to get some cables, picks, gig bags, guitar stands, Fretboard Logic and Rocksmith 2014 for PS3.  



This is going to be fun !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2013)

Sounds like you're set to jam!


----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sounds like you're set to jam!



I'm hoping so.


I really like the fact that my son has both a Strat & Les Paul to choose from....realizing that these are simply licensed budget versions of the real things.


At least he'll get a feel for the different scales and pickup configs.  It will help him figure out his preferences.


He asked me to erase the "junk" on his iPod today....and replace it with a righteous playlist.   I'm beyond happy !!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 24, 2013)

you will have a blast with the Mustang amps  mine is a Mustang III  V1 and it  will sound like any amp on the market and with added extra features by computer you can't believe----- both guitars should be fine as a starter set up just make sure the "action" string height is easy on the fingers  ---Epiphone has some GREAT guitars in the mid range price if he likes the sound of those guitars and Fender has several in the mid range also-- me  I've always been a Gibson/ Epiphone player with only a 60's vintage Duo-Sonic II as my Fender guitar--- YA'LL have fun with the new gear


----------



## Dub (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddy M. said:


> you will have a blast with the Mustang amps  mine is a Mustang III  V1 and it  will sound like any amp on the market and with added extra features by computer you can't believe----- both guitars should be fine as a starter set up just make sure the "action" string height is easy on the fingers  ---Epiphone has some GREAT guitars in the mid range price if he likes the sound of those guitars and Fender has several in the mid range also-- me  I've always been a Gibson/ Epiphone player with only a 60's vintage Duo-Sonic II as my Fender guitar--- YA'LL have fun with the new gear





Thanks.


I was really impressed with the Mustang's wide range of sounds.  We should be able to do a lot with them....but yet keep things simple.

The guy at the music store said he could get the actions set up fairly easy on both.  He also recommended restringing with lighter strings.  I'm not sure what the various gauges are.  A buddy recommended we go with 9's.   

I'm looking forward to the day when the gear becomes the limiting factor....not our skill.  We'll be able to upgrade in a few years with better defined preferences for what we want.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 25, 2013)

Pump up the volume.   Feedback/distortion session imminent!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

*Not so fast*

on the ditching the learning to read music.  Encourage your son to take either band or orchestra in school as he will get a great start on music theory plus you never know where things might lead one day.  I know he's just wanting to play now but I believe playing an instrument greatly improves a kids performance in school work so it's not time wasted plus he will have a great time.  My son started violin lessons at 5 because my dad loved playing and wanted a bluegrass partner to play with.  He did orchestra throughout his school years He's 30 now and has played professionally since 16.  He really doesn't like playing the fiddle because he's a guitar guy but he sure wouldn 't tell you he regrets having learned it one bit.  In fact I think he's gotten more session work from fiddle than from guitar.  He also gets session work mostly because he can play just about any stringed instrument and can read music either in tab or by notes and play it right the first time through.  It just helps so much to be able to learn a lot of songs faster if you can read music.  There's still plenty of room to be creative with a new song - just helps if you get the jist of the song fast enough to have time to get to that - especially in a studio or recording session format.


----------



## kingofthehill (Nov 25, 2013)

When I started, I started off with both.  If i got frustrated with the acoustic I would play on the electric.  It is easier to play on the electric but I mostly learned alot from the acoustic becuase like other already said it helped me develop calus and finger strength.  I hope your son sticks with it and don't give up.  Practice, practice, practice ....I consider myself a begginer, almost 2 yrs.  Still alot of stuff to learn.


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 26, 2013)

*Guitar*

I just wanted to say that coated strings can help young fingers to learn and not burn.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree, Rick. I played in band long before picking up a string instument, and now I can learn most any instument with minimal setbacks. Reading music is a universal skill that will never hurt you, only help. No one said you had to strictly read off score music, tab is fun too. I love the idea that you went to a local shop instead of a big retailer. They have great knowledge, and are really good about setting it up for you. Most can offer lessons and playing tips just like thier larger big-box competition. Our local store has weekly jam sessions which brings folks together, and it's a great enviroment to encourage him. Hope you both enjoy, sounds like you made some pretty good choices. The acoustic-electric choice is purely preference, it won't be long before he'll have to have several of each.


----------



## Dub (Nov 27, 2013)

joepuppy said:


> I agree, Rick. I played in band long before picking up a string instument, and now I can learn most any instument with minimal setbacks. Reading music is a universal skill that will never hurt you, only help. No one said you had to strictly read off score music, tab is fun too. I love the idea that you went to a local shop instead of a big retailer. They have great knowledge, and are really good about setting it up for you. Most can offer lessons and playing tips just like thier larger big-box competition. Our local store has weekly jam sessions which brings folks together, and it's a great enviroment to encourage him. Hope you both enjoy, sounds like you made some pretty good choices. The acoustic-electric choice is purely preference, it won't be long before he'll have to have several of each.





Thanks.

The guys at the local shop are awesome.

For instance:   Went in and bought the guitars on Saturday.  They ordered them due to not having the desired colors in stock.

Shop employee called Fender on Monday and found that my sons particular choice wasn't going to be available until early 2014.  He called me to let know that he'd ordered a nicer model in that color and was going to let me have it for the same price I'd already paid.

They will continue to get my future business!!!!!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 8, 2013)

Rick Alexander said:


> on the ditching the learning to read music.  Encourage your son to take either band or orchestra in school as he will get a great start on music theory plus you never know where things might lead one day.  I know he's just wanting to play now but I believe playing an instrument greatly improves a kids performance in school work so it's not time wasted plus he will have a great time.  My son started violin lessons at 5 because my dad loved playing and wanted a bluegrass partner to play with.  He did orchestra throughout his school years He's 30 now and has played professionally since 16.  He really doesn't like playing the fiddle because he's a guitar guy but he sure wouldn 't tell you he regrets having learned it one bit.  In fact I think he's gotten more session work from fiddle than from guitar.  He also gets session work mostly because he can play just about any stringed instrument and can read music either in tab or by notes and play it right the first time through.  It just helps so much to be able to learn a lot of songs faster if you can read music.  There's still plenty of room to be creative with a new song - just helps if you get the jist of the song fast enough to have time to get to that - especially in a studio or recording session format.



I agree, I thought band was for dorks and not cool and they were learning to read music because they couldnt hit a baseball or shoot hoops.. When you learned to play like I did, sitting with your guitar for hours and reading chord diagrams but not understanding the music charts and being confused with what you didnt learn. It would come in handy now but Ive learned to improvise and Im not a great guitar player by any stretchof the mind but I keep myself entertained. In all honesty, you know if your investment was worth it by how fast he puts it down, you have some sore fingertips and hands if youre really set on learning. I get the Rocksmith thing but nothing replace learning the fret neck and notes. then you get into scales and styles etc etc etc. I dont thin you could ever stop learning on a guitar. Most importantly, play something you can play well and always finish with it when you stop for the night day. It will reinforce your memory and will make you want to play again. Dont wear your self out on something you cant play and enjoy it, good luck!


As for 6 string porn............... this is what I get down on when I want electrified sound, but  I prefer acoustic finger style blues.  Grandads ol Gibson ES330. 60 model, my most prize possesion.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice Gibson, I too prefer acoustic blues like Taj Mahal. Not exactly always blues but Leo Kottke is good. Who are some of your favorites old & knew?


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 8, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Nice Gibson, I too prefer acoustic blues like Taj Mahal. Not exactly always blues but Leo Kottke is good. Who are some of your favorites old & knew?



as far as fingerstyle, john jackson could flat play it, but I love all blues styles, from delta and piedmont blues to ragtime man good ol sounds and all the way to buddy guy to srv and hendrix, kws ,jack white can play some blues too, always enjoyed blind boy willie tunes, people knock John Mayer because his pop songs but he can really play a blues run and I really been digging this guy lately, Gary Clark Jr....... couple years old but best version of this song live. listen to the solo at 2:05.


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 8, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Nice Gibson, I too prefer acoustic blues like Taj Mahal. Not exactly always blues but Leo Kottke is good. Who are some of your favorites old & knew?



man see thats what i love about guitars and music, somebody is listening to something you aint and they turn you on to it, looked up leo kottke, hes a picker for sure, nice!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2013)

the HEED! said:


> man see thats what i love about guitars and music, somebody is listening to something you aint and they turn you on to it, looked up leo kottke, hes a picker for sure, nice!


Glad you liked him, I'll check out the ones you mentioned that I haven't heard of like Gary Clark Jr. That was a good sound from an outdoor venue on Youtube, I like him. Kinda an old school R&B number.


----------



## marknga (Dec 9, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Glad you liked him, I'll check out the ones you mentioned that I haven't heard of like Gary Clark Jr. That was a good sound from an outdoor venue on Youtube, I like him. Kinda an old school R&B number.



He is the real deal.... got two Grammy nominations. Check out Directv Guitar Center Sessions that aired a couple weeks ago... smoking.

This is from the Eric Clapton's Crossroads Festival 2013 and .... well just enjoy.

Congratulations on your decisions and my hats off to you.. I always wanted to learn but don't think I can.


----------



## Dub (Dec 10, 2013)

marknga said:


> He is the real deal.... got two Grammy nominations. Check out Directv Guitar Center Sessions that aired a couple weeks ago... smoking.
> 
> This is from the Eric Clapton's Crossroads Festival 2013 and .... well just enjoy.
> 
> Congratulations on your decisions and my hats off to you.. *I always wanted to learn but don't think I can.*




Thanks!!!


I've always felt I couldn't, either.  It's going to be fun trying, though.  We are going to try lessons and hope that I can get up an running without developing too many bad habits.



My son's guitar & amp is wrapped up and under the tree and he's none the wiser.

My amp is "hidden" but accessible when I want to fool around with it.  Looking forward to Christmas when I can quit sneaking around with it.


I did make a change to the guitar I bought for myself.  Originally I'd ordered the entry level Epiphone.  A buddy recommended the ESP Eclipse series and said there was a model that wouldn't be too much of a stretch on my budget.


I went back to the store and looked at them.  The necks did feel better to me.  They credited the one on order for an in stock ESP Ltd Eclipse.  He set it up for me and I had a couple hours yesterday and this morning to play with it.














Let's just say the dogs don't approve of my attempts at Iron Man & Rock You Like a Hurricane yesterday.  Tried some Led Zeppelin's Black Dog this morning.  :banging he

Yup....I'd better hold off for hands on lessons before I jump into the find-it-on-youtube method.

It's going to be fun.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 10, 2013)

Dub said:


> I really appreciate everyone's insight.  Some great valid points from everyone.
> 
> He's wanting an electric and I certainly want to encourage his pursuit of this....so I'm okay with him starting there.
> 
> ...



^This !


----------



## Dub (Apr 5, 2014)

Figured I'd update.


Son just finished up his first month of lessons and is making some nice headway.

He's going about with great patience and really trying to play the notes well and get his chords down.  I'm really impressed at his left hand technique.

He's shown me some of what he's been working on and I really am struggling to get my fingers cramped on the frets on some chords.

I've been goofing around and using youtube videos and tab to learn some song intros......found myself going about it the same way I approached learning golf years ago.....self taught.

Let's just say that my self teaching is over.  My lessons start next week.  I'll be going to the same guy my son is going to.


Another thing that I'm really glad to see my son doing is standing for virtually all of his practice.  It's simply what he's gravitated towards on his own.






My lazy butt has been sitting and trying.  I found that when I stand, my left hand gets into position much easier and I have a better time of playing chords without muting adjacent strings.

I went buy a buddy's house yesterday and he restrung my son's guitar.  While there we were blown away with the set-up he had.....he has an entire free-standing, heated & cooled shop dedicated to his band's practice.  Drum set on a raised platform....3/4 shielded, PA system, mike stands everywhere for member's personal amps, mixing boards and etc.

He just bought a new amp that peeled our ears back when he cut loose on it.  It was a new Mesa Mark V head and cabinet.  He ripped through some Skynyrd, Van Halen, Randy Rhoads, Santanna and etc.

One of the coolest things he did was play Black Magic Woman and then went into the lead and worked in some blazing fast arpeggios that sounded great in there.  

Super sweet amp for sure.....that and 25+ years of playing. 



My son and I are still enjoying the Fender Mustang amps.  He keeps  his in his room....mine stays in a handy spot near the den.  I got him this cool little amp to bring along when we practice together:






It's tiny in size, but surprisingly big in sound.

It has enough features to keep him interested with a wide range of  different tones.










Runs off either 110V wall plug or off 6 AA batts.  Handy little deal.  Also has a free app for iPads & iPhones that plugs in and provides backing tracks.....free demos supplied, but you can use any of the music in iTunes. Different levels of track adjustment really make it handy.  I am amazed at this little amp.  I wish that for our learning purposes, we'd just gone with a pair of these to get started.


I did make a modification to my guitar...installed a set of Dunlop strap locks and got a comfortable strap.









I also have a set to put on his guitar when we find a strap that he prefers.

Found some tab for the Star Spangled Banner and goofed around with it earlier.  It sounded good enough clean, but when I turned the gain up a bit and got it dirty.....it sounded really cool.  He said, "Dad....you gotta show me that one tomorrow".  

Fun times.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 15, 2014)

That's cool. I recently bought a Tele & a Mustang amp. Sweet set up! My son is 9 & has expressed an interest in learning to play. I've shown him a couple of chords so far.


----------



## Dub (Apr 16, 2014)

4HAND said:


> That's cool. I recently bought a Tele & a Mustang amp. Sweet set up! My son is 9 & has expressed an interest in learning to play. I've shown him a couple of chords so far.



Wish I'd started when I was 9 !!!!!   That's awesome that you have him learning, too.


I may be able to do something now.


I've always thought the Tele's were sweet.  Watch the movie, "Crossroads" and you'll go out and buy another. 



We just completed a guitar-related project tonight.  His is the smallest of the bedrooms and we've asked him repeatedly if he wanted to move into a larger room.


He's adamant that he doesn't want to move.


In hopes that we could make the best of the available space I wanted to get his guitars out of the cases they stay in or off the floor stands that are always getting bumped.


I ran this by the guy we are taking lessons from and he was an advocate for using hangers....so long as they were mounted into wall studs.


There may be a better mousetrap out there, but these should suffice.


Hercules hangers.








Installation was fast and easy.








There is a little track on the back that stays in the upper position when it's empty.




When you place a guitar in the cradle....the weight of the guitar lowers the cradle.  As it lowers, the front arms cam up to enclose the front of the neck.












They even self-level.




His gear is now laid out in a very convenient way and is much more accessible now.  He can be plugged in and playing in seconds.














Very well designed IMO.


I'll be picking up one of their floor stands for my own use.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 17, 2014)

I started when I was 13. I just hope he doesn't lose interest. Those are mounts are cool. I've been leaving my Tele plugged in the living room. Seem to play it more when it's easily accessible.


----------

